# How are pups doing this season?



## Weber Retriever Club (Jul 10, 2013)

Being a couple of months into the bird season(s) we thought we'd check in and see how everyone's dogs are doing this season. 

Are they working well for you? 
Are their things that need improvement? 


We would love to hear how this season is going for you and the crew!!

WRRC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

It has been a fantastic season once again. It started out a little slower this year, but things have really shaped up over the last several weeks. My yellow Labrador "Hagen" is getting lots of water work, blind retrieves and multiple retrieves. Dogs are cool!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Fowl- That is a handsome dog! Wont be long and I'll be looking for one just like him


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Fowl- That is a handsome dog! Wont be long and I'll be looking for one just like him


Thanks!


----------



## Slowyota (Jun 29, 2010)

Nice dog fowlmouth. Got to love the yellow's!

Here's a few pic's of mine. Turns two next month.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

First year and is starting to mark well.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

My Muddy Pearl is 2 now and has become a compleat retriever.
Her steering and brakes are working well only problem is on a long
blind back cast she starts pulling right at 75 yards on land, water shes 
straight. I guess shes right pawed Blind manners are fantastic, once put in her place you forget shes there. Only 1 lost bird this year, she was relentless on it and after 2 attempts on long water swims it went under never to be seen again. Taking notes on what needs work in the spring.

Spry


----------



## Weber Retriever Club (Jul 10, 2013)

Man, all the dogs look GREAT and it sounds like they are all coming along nicely!!

Do any of you guys run Hunt Tests or have any interests running Hunt Tests during the hunting off season to keep the dogs active and further their skills?

We would love to have you all out at our events this spring!

WRRC


----------



## Slowyota (Jun 29, 2010)

Spry mine will be 2 next month. Is yours from the same litter? Mine came from Evanston...I remember that there were a couple yellow females going to guys in Utah.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

Slowyota, my Pearl is out of Quintus Labradors in Idaho then. Whelped 9/14/11

Spry


----------



## Slowyota (Jun 29, 2010)

Got ya. Familiar with that kennel. They had used my pup's dad to stud a litter shortly after yours - Uinta's Doc Holliday.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Weber Retriever Club said:


> We would love to have you all out at our events this spring!WRRC


I might have to come out and watch a couple, get some pointers on things to do with my little pup. She's almost four months old right now and is doing well but I'm not the best trainer and have a lot of work to do yet before I even think about testing. I'd like to get her at least her JH though and if I can train her that well, I'll think about breeding her. She's plenty of dog for it... just don't know about holding up my end. If I don't think I can get her there, she'll just be spayed.


----------



## Thesportinglifestyle (Oct 17, 2013)

Just got mine back from the trainers but I'm looking forward to working him the ret of the season. He's 14 months old so it's time for hunting and maturing. He was at the trainers for 5 months, so far I'm real happy with him. Hunting with a dog makes all the days out that much better. Good looking dogs y'all have posted pics of!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I would be interested in joining a retriever club. I picked up a new pup about a month ago, right after we lost Shasta. He has some great potential, and I don't want to screw him up. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

here is my pup.She just turned 7 months, she picking it up fast. i have not even got to work with her she is just has to much energy.

her first snow goose


----------



## Weber Retriever Club (Jul 10, 2013)

Sounds like a couple of you have some nice up and comers. We would love to see you all out at our events. We are in the process of getting our 2014 schedule put into place and it will be posted on here as well as our website (www.weberretrievers.com) as soon as it is finished. Our first club training day will be sometime in February (as a heads up).

These events are flat FUN for both dog and handler! All skill levels welcome and if any of you have any questions at anytime please feel free to contact us. Our email is [email protected]

We look forward to seeing you all this spring


----------

